# DBSTALK SUPPORT: 921 PIP IR Codes for Philips Pronto Remotes



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

This philips pronto .CCF file contains the PIP, SWAP and Position IR codes for remote address 1 through 16 for use with the DVR-921 receiver. As you know, the 921 remote sends only UFH commands to the 921, so it's impossible to teach the pronto the remote control commands from this remote.

Fortunately, the 921 recognizes the standard Dish Network IR codes from other remotes. However, the only other Dish Network remote that has these buttons is the 721 remote. I have taught my pronto these buttons from a 721 remote, and present them to you here for use in programming your pronto to control the 921.

If you have questions, please ask. These IR codes are for use ONLY with the pronto remote, or can be converted to MX-500 remote commands using the IR Clone tool. For more information, please see www.remotecentral.com

Over time, I plan on building an IR code database for addresses 1-16 so that pronto users can use my files here to easily import into their own pronto files from which to alias buttons.


----------



## jbelske (Dec 17, 2003)

Mark,

One issue that ready did surprise me was the lack of IR transmission from the 921 remote. I currently have a MX-800 that works very well for me. If I purchase a 721 remote do you think I could copy most of the IR codes to my MX-800 so that I can control the 921. Can I convert the pronto .cff file over to my MX-800?

Thank you very much for any advise.


Jim


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Jim,

I'm not familiar enough with the MX-800 to answer your question. If there's a utility that will convert Philips Pronto format IR codes to MX format, then you're all set. If not, then you certainly could learn the codes from the 721 remote. But, you'd be missing the SD/HD button code. Check out www.remotecentral.com for information about possible ways to covert Pronto IR codes to MX codes.


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

Looks like the Output Mode and Aspect ratio can be controlled by a Pronto even if they do not have discrete code. The trick is that when selecting the Mode, the cursor stops at the top or bottom of the list and does not roll over. Therefore, 4 up arrows will always leave the cursor at the 1080i, and 4 down arrows will always leave the cursor at 480i. Similar for the Aspect Ratio.

I have not tested it, but the following should set the 921 to 16x9 and 1080i. D, U, L, R are down, up, left & right

MENU 6 9 L U U L U U U U R R SELECT


I just got a 921 Wednesday and a Pronto 3000 for Christmas, so I have not had time yet to learn how to program the Pronto. As soon as I get the Pronto programmed, I will post the file here.


----------



## bytre (Sep 10, 2003)

Mark,

The MX-700 and MX-800 models can download codes from a PC, but the MX-500 and MX-600 cannot without another piece of equipment. Jim (Belske) should be able to import your CCF into his MX-800 editing software.


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

I don't find any way in the Menu to change the aspect ratio, and the button on the remote wraps around. There doesn't seem to be a way to force the aspect to a given setting.

Hard codes for the aspect would solve this.

Anybody else see any way?


----------



## TVBob (Dec 19, 2003)

jbelske said:


> One issue that ready did surprise me was the lack of IR transmission from the 921 remote. I currently have a MX-800 that works very well for me. If I purchase a 721 remote do you think I could copy most of the IR codes to my MX-800 so that I can control the 921. Can I convert the pronto .cff file over to my MX-800?


You really don't need a 721 remote, any old "Universal" remote should do the job.

See http://www.hifi-remote.com/cgi-bin2/ueic.cgi?sat_0775 for a list of advanced codes you can program into Radio Shack "One for All" or "Universal" remote to control various DISH PVR functions. Then you can teach your MX-800 (or an MX-500) from the RS remote.

For example:

First, program the Radio Shack remote with device code 775 (this for the Dish 5000/6000 and PVR-501. I assume it is the same for the DVR-921):

CAB/Sat (device key)
Hold down Code Set. Two blinks.
0 - 7 - 7 - 5. Two blinks.

Next, generate the SD/HD toggle code (176 from the link above):

CAT/Sat (device key)
Code Set
1 - 7 - 6

You should see the SD/HD indicator change on the 921. If so, repeat steps 2-3 while your MX-800 is in "Learn" mode, and you'll be all set. Repeat for the rest of the DISH PVR commands.

More detailed programming info is at http://www.hifi-remote.com


----------



## jbelske (Dec 17, 2003)

I will give these suggestions a try when I get my 921. Thanks for all the help!!!


----------



## Tool408 (Dec 8, 2003)

Has anyone tried the new Harmony remote?



http://www.harmonyremote.com


----------



## rudolpht (Nov 6, 2002)

jbelske said:


> I will give these suggestions a try when I get my 921. Thanks for all the help!!!


Just download a 721 remote MXD from remote central. Works fine.

Tim


----------



## TVBob (Dec 19, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> This philips pronto .CCF file contains the PIP, SWAP and Position IR codes for remote address 1 through 16 for use with the DVR-921 receiver.
> ...
> Over time, I plan on building an IR code database for addresses 1-16 so that pronto users can use my files here to easily import into their own pronto files from which to alias buttons.


Mark,

This file worked great for PIP, SWAP, and POS, but I need more codes before I can do it all with my MX-500.

My earlier suggestion to use a Radio Shack Remote to teach the Pronto or MX-500 only works if you use remote address 1, and I'm using 15.

So, I used my old 6000 remote to teach my MX-500 everything but the PVR functions.

Then I used your 921-codes.zip file to download SWAP, PIP, and POS functions as follows:


Use CCF2MX tool to convert 921-codes.ccf to MX text format
Use IRClone to Import the MX text format file
Select address 15 PIP button, and press Copy
Switch to my uploaded MX500.M5 layout, select PIP button, and press Paste
Repeat 3. and 4. for SWAP and POS buttons
Download new codes to MX-500 using IRCLone with IRCloneMX IR box.

Worked great!

But, I'm still missing the following functions on my MX-500, and I wonder if you *could please add these to the 921-codes.zip file*. None of the 721 CCF files I found at RemoteCentral use address 15, and I don't know how to convert an address 5 remote function to the corresponding address 15 remote function (does anyone)?

With just the following additional set of codes for all addresses, everyone with a 6000 remote plus these codes can "have it all" on their MX-500 or Pronto:


DVR 
PLAY
RECORD
PAUSE
STOP
FF
REW
30-second skip
10-second instant replay
Dish Home (nonfunctional now on 921 remote, but we'll need it some day)

Did I miss anything?

Thanks!


----------

